# كيف تحول من 220 فولت متردد الى 12 فولت مستمر



## وليد زيدان (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء
اتمنى ان اجد من يشرح لي شرحا وافيا عن كيفية تحويل التيار 220 فولت المتردد الى 12 فولت مستمر لتغذية دائرة الكترونية كانت تعمل على البطاريات 
وان كان هناك دائرة لهذه العملية فارجو وضعها وشرح عناصرها وديناميكية عملها

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تبيل حسن محمد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخي وليد زيدان المحترم

ان فكرت تخفيض الفولتية هي باستخدام محولة كهربائية 220\12 فولت .
في هذة الحالة حصلت على 12 فولت تيار متناوب ولتحويلها الى تيار مستمر ما عليك سوى اسثخدام القنطرة او اربعة دايودات تتحمل الفولتية وتربط مع الدائرة بجهة 12 فوات والخرج منها يكون تيار مستمر يمكن الستخدامة .
وفي حالة الاجهزة الصوتية يجب وضع متسعة ذات قيمة كبيرة مئلا 1000 مايكرو فاراد
وذلك لجعل التيار الكهربائي اكثر نعومة .

اخوكم 
المهندس
نبيل حسن العباسي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى وليد
اذا كان تيار الحمل اكبر من 1 أمبير فمن الأرخص شراء وحدة Power Supply خاصة بالحاسب تعطيك امبير حتى 6 أمبير بالإضافة لباقى الجهود


----------



## tdriss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف تحول من12 فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت متردد 
لانني اعمل بالبطارية واريد ان اشغل الة استقبال فضائية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى يمكنك ان تجد هذه الدائرة فى هذا الرابط
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2256

اخى برجاء ان تكتب طلبك دائما باستخدام "موضوع جديد" حتى يراه كل وائر للمنتدى و من يملك الرد يقدمه اما وضعك لسؤال مع مشاركة آخرين فلن يقرا سؤالك إلا بعض ممنى اشتركوا فى هذا الموضوع فقط - ذلك لمصلحتك


----------



## moda_zido (17 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks for all fo you


----------



## عزالدين (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخ tdriss أسهل طريقة هي باستخدام UPS


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى عز الدين
جهاز الـ Ups تقوم بالإمداد بالكهرباء عند انقطاع التيار والمطبوب تغذية بديلة للبطاريه


----------



## وليد زيدان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاك بارك الله فيكم

زادكم الله علما

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## m_allawy (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لتحويل من تيار متردد 220 فولت الى 12 فولت نستخدم محول زيرو 12 فولت مع دائرة توحيد بأستخدام القنطرة أو أربع موحدات ومكثف لايقل عن 1000 ميكرو فراد ويمكن تركيب ترانزيستور بالخرج 7812 للحصول على 12 فولت موجب أو 7912 للحصول على 12 فولت سالب وهى دائرة سهلة وبسيطة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أكتوبر 2006)

m_allawy قال:


> يمكن تركيب ترانزيستور بالخرج 7812 للحصول على 12 فولت موجب أو 7912 للحصول على 12 فولت سالب وهى دائرة سهلة وبسيطة



اخى 
القطعه 7812 و 7912 هى دوائر متكاملة تحتوى ما يزيد عن مائة ترانزيستور و دايود و مقاومة ووظيفتها مثبت للفولت مع حماية ضد القصر Output Short circuit والحرارة وزيادة الحمل

اى ان يجب ان يكون لديك 15 فولت موجب او اكثر حتى 30 فولت للحصول على 12 فولت ثابتة من 7812
و يجب ان يكون لديك 15 فولت سالب او اقل حتى -30فولت للحصول على -12 فولت ثابتة من 7912
كما يجب مراعاة اختلاف الأطراف بين 7812 و 7912
اما الأمبير فيعتمد على الأحرف الوسطى وشكل القطعة فهناك
78M12 اقصى تيار 150 مللى امبير
78L12 اقصى تيار 250 مللى امبير
7812 شكل الترانزيستور المبطط المعروف بــ TO220 اقصى تيار 750 مللى امبير
7812 شكل الترانزيستور المعدنى المعروف بــ T05 اقصى تيار 1200 مللى امبير
وذلك بافتراض وضع مبرد معدنى للنوعين الأخيرين


----------



## قاسم الكيم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف تحول من12 فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت متردد 
لانني اعمل بالبطارية واريد ان اشغل الحاسبه لكثره انقطاعات التيار الكهربائي

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى قاسم
باعلى هذه الصفحة فى المشاركة رقم 5 يوجد رابط لهذه الدائرة
لماذا لا تطلع علية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (13 مايو 2012)

تسلم كثير هندسه


----------



## أينشتين (13 مايو 2012)

m_allawy قال:


> لتحويل من تيار متردد 220 فولت الى 12 فولت نستخدم محول زيرو 12 فولت مع دائرة توحيد بأستخدام القنطرة أو أربع موحدات ومكثف لايقل عن 1000 ميكرو فراد ويمكن تركيب ترانزيستور بالخرج 7812 للحصول على 12 فولت موجب أو 7912 للحصول على 12 فولت سالب وهى دائرة سهلة وبسيطة



للتنويه يا غالي و ما عليك أمر ... لكن دخل منظم الجهد يجب أن يكون أكثر من 15 فولت ليعطيك خرج منظم 12 فولت و بالتالي يجب تبديل المحولة إلى 220/15 فولت و بالتيار المطلوب لكي نحصل على الجهد المنظم ولكم التحية و الإحترام جميعاً


----------



## ahmed.202025 (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abokamelscs (28 مايو 2012)

اما عن طريق المحولات او بطريقة التقطيع السريع واستخدام محولات الفرريت وهي الاكفأ والاحدث وذات الوزن الاخف من الطريقة الاولى


----------

